
Diminish.ai – Noise reduction in home environment - elaforc
https://www.diminish.ai/
======
elaforc
Hi, my name is Eric La Force, and I have been working on a new product idea
with my twin brother Keith. While we think it would be helpful in our own
lives, I wanted to post to determine if others can evaluate the concept and
weigh in on whether or not there is a market before we invest more time. If
there are additional applications for the idea we'd love to hear about it.

In my house, we have a real problem with noise, especially now that I am
working from home every day. I wear noise-canceling headphones, but there are
times when I can not or do not feel like wearing them. The ambient noise can
be distracting while trying to focus. In addition, noise is a problem for my
youngest child (1-year-old). The toddlers are constantly waking her up. My
wife and I use white noise sound machines, but they have to be turned pretty
loud to be effective and even that sometimes does not work.

In order to solve these problems, my brother and I put together a proof of
concept to build a noise reduction system for a residential size room
combining white noise and active noise cancellation algorithms. We have a
working proof of concept, but it definitely needs work before I would call it
a prototype, much less an MVP. Before we invest more time in the idea, is this
a pain point worth solving? You can see a concept video here:
[https://www.diminish.ai/](https://www.diminish.ai/) and sign up for a
newsletter if you are interested in keeping up with the product. We would
appreciate any feedback!

~~~
tech4all
Overall I think you might be on to something. I have a nice set of bose noise
cancelling headphones but I don't like to wear them for the entire day.

My particular challenge: my home office is pretty quiet except when my
extremely high-pitched-voice retired lady neighbor is scratching around in her
garden while bossing her henpecked husband around. In that case she is just on
the other side of my exterior wall and is basically 9 feet away. I've tried to
deal with it by putting some small bluetooth speakers against the window but,
as you pointed out, that music has to be pretty loud to drown out her whine.

If your solution would help in this scenario you would have a customer!

